# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Тестирование Мастер ККТ и Готов к маркировке

## Shershik

Добрый день.
У кого нибудь есть ответ на тестирование Мастер ККТ и Готов к маркировке?

----------


## Mamooru

> Добрый день.
> У кого нибудь есть ответ на тестирование Мастер ККТ и Готов к маркировке?


Добрый день, ответы так и не нашли?

----------

